# BFN after IUI but still no sign of AF



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I got a BFN on Saturday after my 1st round of IUI with Clomid and Progesterone Gel. My AF was due on Friday and is usually like clock work. Does anyone know how long it takes to afteryou stop the gel. I want AF to hurry up so I can start my next cycle.

I have now also started to get headaches and nausea, I was wondering if its some type of withdrawal symptom.

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey there, I know you posted this a few days ago but I was just wondering how you were getting on. Did your AF come, are you still waiting or did that BFN turn into a BFP?

Jules x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

yes do tell?


----------



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for asking, unfortunately not it was a BFN with the tears and tantrums to match. As you do getting back on the horse this month and  we lucky this time.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear that


----------

